# Bill Engvall movie about bass fishing



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Movie producers work with angler

The producers of a movie about bass fishing hired Bassmaster Elite Series angler Preston Clark of Palatka. Clark was brought in to consult on location for Bait Shop, a movie shot on Florida's Lake Tohopekaliga in early February. The movie will star comedian Bill Engvall and country recording artist Billy Ray Cyrus. Bait Shop is about a struggling tackle-store owner (Engvall) who enters a bass tournament to make enough money to save his business.

"Originally they talked to me about just being a consultant, to look at things to make sure they are realistic -- don't hold the rod upside down, how to lip a fish correctly, that sort of thing -- but once I got there, they decided to put me in as an extra," said Clark, who noted fake fish were used during filming. "I don't have any speaking parts but was filmed in my boat during takeoff and in the crowd at the weigh-ins. They introduced me on stage. I was in third place the first day of the tournament. Hot Rod Johnson, the main character -- the bad guy -- was leading. That's Billy Ray Cyrus' character."

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/outdoors/orl-advnotes1408feb14,0,4533738.story


----------

